# Newbie here. Jointech clincher



## Kaplang (Feb 21, 2014)

Newbie here,

Not new to basic woodworking but new to using a router table and specifically the jointech clincher mounted on the router table I just purchased. I want to eventually make small to medium size boxes with some fancy joint and inlay work. I need some help on where to start. What projects are the best to introduce me to the functionally of the clincher and anything I may need to do what I want? I have the ability and since I am now retired I have the time.

Thanks,

George


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This manual is as much help as I can provide on this product.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum George.


----------

